
Quickstart guide to setting up Kubernetes in less than 10 min - mfburnett
https://blog.redspread.com/2016/02/04/google-container-engine-quickstart/
======
mfburnett
Wrote this to simplify Google's instructions - let me know how I can improve
it!

